# Camuflar / camuflajear / camuflado / camuflajeado



## tiry

Trabajo en una sala de redacción de noticias en Estados Unidos, y tengo una colega mexicana que jura que se dice "camuflajeado"... En Colombia decimos "camuflado": ".... la sustancia estaba camuflada entre la ropa...." Alguien puede darme la palabra correcta?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Amynka

Pues, pues... Aquí, en España, desde luego "camuflajeado" no se usa (por no decir que no existe), se diría "camuflado"; ahora... En Mexico, a lo mejor, sí se diga de esa manera.


----------



## Sofia29

Yo siempre dije camuflado. Me enteré que existía la palabra camuflajeado cuando escuché la canción de Ricardo Arjona, "Dime que no", que en un momento dice "lánzame un sí camuflajeado".

Quizás las dos estén bien. Yo, personalmente, prefiero camuflado. Porque estoy acostumbrada a decirlo así, pero también porque el verbo es   camuflar y no camuflajear.


----------



## papagainho

Yo nunca había oído camuflajeado, sino camuflado. Además esta última aparece en el diccionario y la primera no.
Creo que lo confunde porque como se dice "camuflaje", pero el verbo es camuflar...


----------



## Honeypum

Yo igual, siempre camuflado.
Sí conozco la canción de Ricardo Arjona, y en esa parte nunca supe que decía (hasta ahora, por supuesto).


----------



## Gaby_Rmz

Hola a todos, y como apuntó muy bien Amynka, en México decimos camuflajeado, yo do había escuchado camuflado apesar de que el verbo es camuflar. 

Saludos


----------



## BETOREYES

Yo sólo se lo había escuchado a Ricardo Arjona, y creía que lo hacía para que le diera la métrica. Ahora entiendo que en México se dice así.


----------



## manzanitaverde

bueno yo esta semana discuti el tema de camuflado y camuflajeado, muchos decian que era camuflajeado, y como dicen uds, el verbo es camuflar. el ejemplo utilizado fue : el camaleon se camufla o camuflajea? entonces si conjugo ese verbo seria 
YO - me camuflajeo     o     YO - me camuflo
TU - te camuflajeas     o     TU - te camuflas
EL/ELLA/ELLOS - se camuflajean o EL/ELLA/ELLOS - se camuflan
............................................................

para mi es camufla (camuflado) por favor ayudenme no se!!!


----------



## español_y_catalan

El infinitivo es camuflar, por lo tanto, gramaticalmente, si dejamos la raíz quedaría: camufl-ar, ¿correcto?
Ahora bien, los participios pueden acabar en -ado (caminado), -ido (vencido), -to (roto), -cho (hecho) y alguno más que no recuerdo. Así que, cogemos la raíz camufl- y le sumamos la forma del participio para que quede camufl-ado.
En cuanto a lo que dice manzanitaverde, si seguimos la misma regla, la forma correcta sería:
yo (me) camuflo
tu (te) camuflas
él (se) camufla
nosotros (nos) camuflamos
vosotros (os) camuflais
ellos (se) camuflan
Aunque a pesar de todo, el presente de indicativo (es decir, la forma de arriba) no se usa mucho con el verbo camuflar, sino más bien yo diría.
yo me estoy camuflando
tú te estás camuflando
él se está camuflando
nosotros nos estamos camuflando
vosotros os estáis camuflando
ellos se están camuflando
Por último, he visto más arriba la palabra camuflaje. Puede que la confusión esté en que a la raíz camufl- se le añade -aje para formar la palabra camuflaje.

Espero que os haya sido de ayuda.
_¡Corregidme si me equivoco!_


----------



## Sanduman

El vocablo proviene del francés camouflage y fue castellanizado como camuflaje. Lo correcto en español es camuflar. Camuflajeado parece ser un localismo.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Siendo Ricardo Arjona guatemalteco, es obvio que en Guatemala también se dice "camuflajeado", al igual que lo decimos también nosotros en El Salvador. Esto me lleva a pensar que dicho término es probablemente de uso mesoamericano.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo también digo camuflajeado.


----------



## Argótide

español_y_catalan said:


> El infinitivo es camuflar, por lo tanto, gramaticalmente, si dejamos la raíz quedaría: camufl-ar, ¿correcto?



Lo que pasa es que tampoco decimos "camuflar" en México, sino *camuflajear*.


----------



## rocstar

Bueno..la pregunta es.. Si no existe el verbo camuflajear, ¿ Lo vamos a seguir utilizando ?. Creo que yo utilizaré *camuflar.*
*Rocstar.  *


----------



## Argótide

rocstar said:


> Bueno..la pregunta es.. Si no existe el verbo camuflajear, ¿ Lo vamos a seguir utilizando ?. Creo que yo utilizaré *camuflar.*
> *Rocstar.  *



No veo por qué no usar *camuflajear*. ¿Que no existe porque no está en el DRAE, es eso que quieres decir?  ¿Quieres decir que los que lo hemos estado usando todos estos años alucinamos?  No, es sólo que, evidentemente, algunas academias de la lengua americanas no han señalado el término a la RAE.
He estado viendo en internet y es usado comúnmente en varios países: Cuba y Venezuela, por ejemplo, aparte de Guatemala y El Salvador.  Que el DRAE todavía no lo haya recogido a mí personalmente me tiene bastante sin cuidado... no es la primera vez que pasa.


----------



## mirx

rocstar said:


> Bueno..la pregunta es.. Si no existe el verbo camuflajear, ¿ Lo vamos a seguir utilizando ?. Creo que yo utilizaré *camuflar.*
> *Rocstar. *


 
Yo no.

Para mí el verbo es camuflajear, y el adjetivo participo camuflajeado, y así será hasta el día en que me muera.

Ya no agrego más porque Argótide ha expresado exáctamente lo que pienso y siento al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argótide said:


> No veo por qué no usar *camuflajear*. ¿Que no existe porque no está en el DRAE, es eso que quieres decir? ¿Quieres decir que los que lo hemos estado usando todos estos años alucinamos? No, es sólo que, evidentemente, algunas academias de la lengua americanas no han señalado el término a la RAE.
> He estado viendo en internet y es usado comúnmente en varios países: Cuba y Venezuela, por ejemplo, aparte de Guatemala y El Salvador. Que el DRAE todavía no lo haya recogido a mí personalmente me tiene bastante sin cuidado... *no es la primera vez que pasa*.


 
Ni será la última.


----------



## Aviador

Hola.

Sólo me hago presente para contarles que, en Chile, únicamente he oído _camuflado_ como participio de _camuflar_.

Saludos


----------



## rocstar

Recuerden que sólo se necesita a una persona para deformar el idioma. Y me refiero a acuñar una palabra cuando ya existe otra para describir lo mismo, o sea que la nueva palabra no es necesaria.
 Alguien inventó camuflajear y a muchos se les quedó así, cuando *ya* existía la correcta que es *camuflar*. 
 Algo similar quizá suceda con -accesar- que muchas personas utilizan para decir -acceder-..unos años más y esas personas habrán cambiado las cosas cuando ya
existía una forma correcta de hacerlo..y todo por ignorar la existencia de la correcta:
*Camuflar y acceder en cada caso.*
Rocstar.


----------



## Argótide

rocstar said:


> Recuerden que sólo se necesita a una persona para deformar el idioma. Y me refiero a acuñar una palabra cuando ya existe otra para describir lo mismo, o sea que la nueva palabra no es necesaria.
> Alguien inventó camuflajear y a muchos se les quedó así, cuando *ya* existía la correcta que es *camuflar*.
> Algo similar quizá suceda con -accesar- que muchas personas utilizan para decir -acceder-..unos años más y esas personas habrán cambiado las cosas cuando ya
> existía una forma correcta de hacerlo..y todo por ignorar la existencia de la correcta:
> *Camuflar y acceder en cada caso.*
> Rocstar.


 
Hay que ver qué es lo que se entiende por "deformar". Si en un determinado país se da una variante de un verbo, yo lo llamaría simplemente sinónimo, y no deformación.
En un cierto punto en la historia de la lingüística mundial todas las palabras usadas para darles nombre a las cosas fueron "inventadas"--y nuevas formas (neologismos) seguirán apareciendo, no obstante pueda ya existir una palabra para designar la misma cosa.


----------



## Guachipem

Decir "camuflajeado", a mi forma de verlo, es totalmente incorrecto. Como ya han dicho anteriormente, el verbo es "camuflar", y es un verbo regular, por lo que para formar el participio hay que coger la raíz "camufl" y añadirle "ado", como con cualquier otro verbo "camuflado". El verbo no es "camuflajear". La terminación "aje" se usa para sustantivar algunos verbos: de camuflar, camuflaje; de aterrizar, aterrizaje; de dopar, dopaje... ¿También se podría decir entonces palabras como "aprendizajeado" o "montajeado"? "Yo he aprendizajeado a jugar al ajedrez". No hay ningún sentido en decir cosas así, son deformaciones, no sinónimos. No podemos añadir terminaciones así porque sí, sin que tengan ningún sentido. ¿Cuál es el sentido de añadir "ajeado" en vez de "ado"? ¿Cuál será el siguiente paso? ¿camuflajeajeado? y luego seguiremos con "camuflajeajeajeajeajeajeado". No veo el por qué añadir una terminación inútil, no me cabe en la cabeza.


----------



## xeneize

> Hay que ver qué es lo que se entiende por "deformar". Si en un determinado país se da una variante de un verbo, yo lo llamaría simplemente sinónimo, y no deformación.
> En un cierto punto en la historia de la lingüística mundial todas las palabras usadas para darles nombre a las cosas fueron "inventadas"--y nuevas formas (neologismos) seguirán apareciendo, no obstante pueda ya existir una palabra para designar la misma cosa.


 
Coincido totalmente.
A mí manera de ver, *camuflajear* es totalmente correcto.
Y sí, sería una "deformación", y eso?
Todo cambia, todo muda, todo se deforma.
Es un uso regional, una "deformación nacional", pero en México y en Centro América es correcto. En otros países no, pero ahí sí.
Y no es un territorio chico, tampoco..¿Entonces serían todos "burdos"??? 
Si en toda Argentina, pongamos, se dijera "aterrizajear", entonces en la Argentina *sería reputado* correcto. Mal que le pese a los académicos, etc. (aunque no creo les importe mucho...).
Y la gente seguiría usándolo. Aunque fuera una "deformación".
Y eso va a pasar en México, etc.: nadie puede bloquear un uso tachándolo de "incorrecto".
¿Quiénes somos nosotros para decir eso? No creo que tengamos la autoridad necesaria y no creo que sería correcto hacia nuestros amigos mexicanos y centroamericanos.
Es como que les dijeramos, pongamos a los mexicanos, que son todos incultos, ya que la palabra aparece dondequiera en el país.
En cambio, en lo personal, creo que los mexicanos pueden dar clases de castellano "correcto" a muchos.
Ni siquiera sabemos cuándo se originó el cambio, quién lo originó, dónde, por qué...¿Cómo podemos juzgar sin saber eso?...
La terminación no es "inútil", se formó del sustantivo _camuflaje_. A veces se forma el sustantivo del verbo, otras el verbo del sustantivo. Cierto, con los sustantivos en "aje" no suele pasar, no se me ocurre otro caso, pero siempre hay una primera vez, ¿no?
Fue así con cualquier palabra del castellano, creo yo, supongo que todo el castellano sea una deformación del antiguo latín.
Bueno, hablamos boludeces entonces, es todo incorrecto lo que decimos che, menuda deformación...


----------



## Guachipem

Por supuesto que todas nuestras palabras vienen de "deformaciones". Algunas son útiles, pero considero que hay muchas que hacen el lenguaje menos preciso. A mi parecer, el latín es un lenguaje más preciso que el español. Y vale, tal vez haya una primera vez, pero... ¿es que la palabra "camuflajeado" es la única usada en México? ¿O se usa tanto "camuflajeado" como "camuflado"? En España también hay palabras que dice mucha gente y que no son correctas, pero otra parte de la población la dice correctamente. Entonces, la parte que lo dice mal debería corregirse. En cambio, si la única palabra usada es ya la otra, o al menos es la usada por la inmensa mayoría, ya podría considerarse "correcta" (bueno, esto último es mi modo de verlo, no una norma ni nada parecido).


----------



## xeneize

Al parecer, y mirando los posts de los mexicanos arriba listados, es la única usada, y la usada en todos los medios.
Por eso escribí lo de arriba. Parece claro que ni siquiera es una "variante popular", sí así podemos llamar a algunos términos, sino la única "oficial", y parece que no haya una separación como la que mencionás.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así es. Camuflado la usa (si es que se usa) muy poca gente.

Y camuflajeado seguirá siendo correcta hasta que aparezca otra palabra que la mayoría de la gente adopte como correcta.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, hasta la fecha no he oído a nadie decir "camuflado", todo mundo dice "*camuflajeado*" y pienso que eso no va a cambiar, así que a esperar que el DRAE recoja esa acepción para nuestra área. Lo que sí pienso que está mal es que mucha gente lo escribe con "g", no con "j" como sería lo más indicado.


----------



## rocstar

Sniff, sniff. ¡ Qué tristeza ! Entonces como camuflajear lo dice la mayor parte de la gente en México (habría que hacer una encuesta ) entonces es correcto. Es así que tambien tendré que decir -yo forzo-(el 95 por ciento de las personas a las que les pregunté contestaron así: -yo forzo- para el verbo forzar y  -yo soldo - para el verbo soldar.) ¿ Asì va a ser la cosa ? ¿ Que por ignorancia cambiemos lo correcto ?
Entonces que la Real Academia tome nota y acepte -yo forzo- y -yo soldo-,  mientras tanto tendré que cambiar yo. Sniff, sniff.
Absurdo ¿ no ?.
Rocstar.


----------



## xeneize

rocstar said:


> Sniff, sniff. ¡ Qué tristeza ! Entonces como camuflajear lo dice la mayor parte de la gente en México (habría que hacer una encuesta ) entonces es correcto. Es así que tambien tendré que decir -yo forzo-(el 95 por ciento de las personas a las que les pregunté contestaron así: -yo forzo- para el verbo forzar y -yo soldo - para el verbo soldar.) ¿ Asì va a ser la cosa ? ¿ Que por ignorancia cambiemos lo correcto ?
> Entonces que la Real Academia tome nota y acepte -yo forzo- y -yo soldo-, mientras tanto tendré que cambiar yo. Sniff, sniff.
> Absurdo ¿ no ?.
> Rocstar.


 

Snif Snif?? ...Tendrás que cambiar vos??
Por qué decís eso? Nadie te lo diría, me parece más bien, disculpame, que vos quieras hacer cambiar de idea a un país (!!), pero es más fácil que Bush salga corriendo de Irak, así que yo no me empecinaría con eso 
No veo por qué, yo aceptaría el uso de tus paisanos, no vas a poder hacer nada, de todas formas.
Y vos mismo, hacé lo que sentís, nomás: te podés amoldar a la norma de tu país, o bien podés ser el abanderado académico en tierras mexicanas 
En cuanto al ejemplo que ponés, no le veo coherencia, perdoname:
en México todo el mundo dice "yo forzo"??
¿Los diarios? ¿Las instituciones? 
¿Lo reputan correcto la mayoría de las personas?...
En ese caso, se podría decir que es forma regional de México, igual. Y no estaría mal.
Acordate de que en algunos lados dicen "yo erro", eh, y otros "yo yerro".
Y no sé cuántos más hay, pero creo infinidades.
Pero si no es así, si "yo forzo" es reputado error incluso en México, si capaz que alguien lo dice y su contertulio lo corrige, diciéndole que está mal, entonces es una forma popular, errada, y no una forma típica de México. No me parece el caso de *camuflajear* ni mucho menos.
Saludos, y...usá tranquilo lo que querés, sin lamentar el hecho de que tus paisanos usen algo que no te gusta.
Ah, y la Academia debería reconocerlo, y verás que lo hará.
No es culpa de los mexicanos si no lo reconoció, pero eso no le quita validez. Las reglas, a menudo, se hacen después del uso. No hay nada de "absurdo".
¿Cómo se habrá hecho la norma del "leísmo admitido"? Habrán observado que era un uso difundido, en España, y decidieron recopilarlo como variante, nomás.


----------



## sicoticosandro

En Chile se dice camuflado..


----------



## Argótide

xeneize said:


> Snif Snif?? ...Tendrás que cambiar vos??
> Por qué decís eso? Nadie te lo diría, me parece más bien, disculpame, que vos quieras hacer cambiar de idea a un país (!!), pero es más fácil que Bush salga corriendo de Irak, así que yo no me empecinaría con eso
> No veo por qué, yo aceptaría el uso de tus paisanos, no vas a poder hacer nada, de todas formas.
> Y vos mismo, hacé lo que sentís, nomás: te podés amoldar a la norma de tu país, o bien podés ser el abanderado académico en tierras mexicanas
> En cuanto al ejemplo que ponés, no le veo coherencia, perdoname:
> en México todo el mundo dice "yo forzo"??
> ¿Los diarios? ¿Las instituciones?
> ¿Lo reputan correcto la mayoría de las personas?...
> En ese caso, se podría decir que es forma regional de México, igual. Y no estaría mal.
> Acordate de que en algunos lados dicen "yo erro", eh, y otros "yo yerro".
> Y no sé cuántos más hay, pero creo infinidades.
> Pero si no es así, si "yo forzo" es reputado error incluso en México, si capaz que alguien lo dice y su contertulio lo corrige, diciéndole que está mal, entonces es una forma popular, errada, y no una forma típica de México. No me parece el caso de *camuflajear* ni mucho menos.
> Saludos, y...usá tranquilo lo que querés, sin lamentar el hecho de que tus paisanos usen algo que no te gusta.
> Ah, y la Academia debería reconocerlo, y verás que lo hará.
> No es culpa de los mexicanos si no lo reconoció, pero eso no le quita validez. Las reglas, a menudo, se hacen después del uso. No hay nada de "absurdo".
> ¿Cómo se habrá hecho la norma del "leísmo admitido"? Habrán observado que era un uso difundido, en España, y decidieron recopilarlo como variante, nomás.


 
100% de acuerdo con Xeneize.


----------



## iknyu

Como dijo alguien arriba, en EL SALVADOR se dice camuflajear. Acabo de enterarme que existe otra palabra, al parecer común en España y Suramérica. Así que en México y Centroamérica seguramente camuflajeamos y ustedes "camuflan". 

La Real Academia incluye todo lo que se vuelve la norma, no lo que a la gente de cierta parte le disgusta, si luego todos decimos "forzo", pues sería ridículo insistir en "fuerzo" si ya nadie lo usa. A mí me suena "feo" camuflar, pero no por eso pediría que lo quiten del diccionario.


----------



## soblue

ToñoTorreón said:


> Así es. Camuflado la usa (si es que se usa) muy poca gente.
> 
> Y camuflajeado seguirá siendo correcta hasta que aparezca otra palabra que la mayoría de la gente adopte como correcta.


 

Yo jamás use "camuflajeado" suena muy mal para mi, aqui en Perú decimos "camuflado" cuando escuché la canción de Arjona, me dije: este tipo no sabe usar bien las palabras o que? y luego me di cuenta que en Mexico uy centro América utilizan esa palabra.

En America del sur no se usa "camuflajear" al menos en Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Argentina, Bolivia, Uruguay, Paraguay no se en Colombia ni Venezuela, pero "Camuflado" SE USA Y MUCHO. México no es quien dicta la norma ni el centro del universo es sólo tu país.


----------



## mirx

soblue said:


> Yo jamás use "camuflajeado" suena muy mal para mi, aqui en Perú decimos "camuflado" cuando escuché la canción de Arjona, me dije: este tipo no sabe usar bien las palabras o que? y luego me di cuenta que en Mexico uy centro América utilizan esa palabra.
> 
> En America del sur no se usa "camuflajear" al menos en Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Argentina, Bolivia, Uruguay, Paraguay no se en Colombia ni Venezuela, pero "Camuflado" SE USA Y MUCHO. México no es quien dicta la norma ni el centro del universo es sólo tu país.


 
Por supuesto que Toño hablaba de México.

¿De quién más podría hablar?


----------



## odraudeagc

Pues me disculpan pero lo correcto es decir Camuflado, puesto que el verbo es camuflar, al conjugar el verbo camuflajear en primera persona del singular en presente seria, yo camuflajeo, y nisiquiera se escucha adecuado, y ademas no se puede conjugar en todos los tiempos, espero que les sirva de algo.
_____________--------------ADIOS________________-------------


----------



## iknyu

Tampoco escucho bien "yo camuflo", de hecho, todas las formas con "camuflar" me suenan abruptas, bastante "anormales" en sentido que no estoy acostumbrado a escucharlas pero respeto que se usen en otras partes hispanoamericanas o en algunos hablantes. Ningún país, ni mucho menos persona, dicta las reglas de lo que es "correcto". A lo mejor sólo en Centroamérica lo usamos.


----------



## Hugo CB

Estoy de acuerdo con *Argótide*. Por cierto, ya alguien mencionó que en Cuba se usa camuflagear y es cierto, también usamos la otra variante que se discute, ambas indistintamente y no pienso que sea una locura o desatino.


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
Personalmente prefiero camuflar. Así se dice en el Perú y es lo "académicamente" correcto (lo pongo entre comillas, ya que así lo establece la RAE); no obstante no puedo descalificar a quienes dicen camuflajear (sea con _j_ o con _g_). En mi país hay muchos casos de palabras o frases mal construidas. Sucede en todas las latitudes y no es un fenómeno del español. Un ejemplo de ello es que en el Perú confunden _polizonte _con _polizón_.
Por último, creo que este foro en particular integra a los hispanohablantes. Aprendamos y seamos tolerantes.
Un fuerte abrazo.
Polizón


----------



## Armandooo

*En el español culto general, lo normal es emplear el verbo *_camuflar._
*No obstante, a partir del sustantivo *_camuflaje, _*se ha derivado el verbo *_camuflajear, _*que se emplea en algunos países hispanohablantes, aunque con menor frecuencia de uso que *_camuflar _*y, a veces, como forma coloquial: *_<<comenzó a hablar, ya no para limpiarse, sino para *camuflajear *sus objetivos>> _*(M. Santos Febres *_Pez de vidrio _*Puerto Rico 1996); *_<<Nuestros cuerpos quedabancubiertos por borrones y chorreaduras de colores grises y apagados, como si nos hubiéramos disfrazado de soldados camuflajeados, sucios y heridos>> (*F. del Paso *_Palinuro *México 1977).*

_Camuflajear _*figura en algunos diccionarios americanos como el *_Diccionario del español de Cuba _*de Cárdenas Molina, *_el Diccionario de Salvadoreñismos de _*M. Romero, *_el Diccionario de chilenismos y otros usos diferenciados del español de Chile _*de Morales Pettorino *_y el Diccionario de regionalismos de la lengua española de _*Grosschmid.*


----------



## torres34

Siempre he dicho "camuflajear" pero después de consultar el DRAE considero que el uso de esta palabra es inapropiado. Como pasa con todas las palabras que se enfrentan a la costumbre, "camuflar" nos parece rarísima a los mexicanos, pero siendo la RAE la autoridad, creo que debemos evitar el uso de "camuflajear" (aunque está tan generalizado que apostaría a que terminará siendo aceptada como palabra alternante).


----------



## Metzaka

soblue said:


> Yo jamás use "camuflajeado" suena muy mal para mi, aqui en Perú decimos "camuflado" cuando escuché la canción de Arjona, me dije: este tipo no sabe usar bien las palabras o que? y luego me di cuenta que en Mexico uy centro América utilizan esa palabra.
> 
> En America del sur no se usa "camuflajear" al menos en Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Argentina, Bolivia, Uruguay, Paraguay no se en Colombia ni Venezuela, pero "Camuflado" SE USA Y MUCHO. México no es quien dicta la norma ni el centro del universo es sólo tu país.[/quote]
> O sea, ¿qué? !!!!! Respetémonos.
> Coincido en que Toño se refiere a la norma en México. Lo es. El centro del universo es donde escojas. Además, disculpen mi humilde opinión, el DRAE se la pasa añadiendo palabras (especificando si es regionalismo). Como la palabra 'anafre', tan comunmente usada que ha sido reconocida por la RAE.
> Así que yo también CAMUFLAJEO, para bien o para mal.
> ¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## Juan Miguel González

ToñoTorreón said:


> Así es. Camuflado la usa (si es que se usa) muy poca gente.
> 
> Y camuflajeado seguirá siendo correcta hasta que aparezca otra palabra que la mayoría de la gente adopte como correcta.


 

Yo toda mi vida he usado camuflajeado. Aunque en uno que otro texto formal me han hecho escribir camuflado, pero no lo siento natural.


----------



## torres34

Creo que has confundido mi predilección, no dije que apostaría a que se va a sustituir camuflar por camuflajear (sería una incongruencia que la RAE impusiera una palabra que la mayoría no usa).  Mi apuesta es a que se aceptará como palabra alternante (es decir que ambas palabras sean correctas).  Es cierto que México no es el centro del universo... pero es el país que tiene la cuarta parte de los hispanohablantes del mundo.  Somos el país de habla hispana más poblado (y por mucho).  No es una presunción sino simple estádistica, somos más de 105 millones de mexicanos.  Por eso podrás ver que muchas de las palabras que se han aceptado recientemente son mexicanismos.



Traductora Al-Español said:


> soblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yo jamás use "camuflajeado" suena muy mal para mi, aqui en Perú decimos "camuflado" cuando escuché la canción de Arjona, me dije: este tipo no sabe usar bien las palabras o que? y luego me di cuenta que en Mexico uy centro América utilizan esa palabra.
> 
> En America del sur no se usa "camuflajear" al menos en Chile, Perú, Ecuador, Argentina, Bolivia, Uruguay, Paraguay no se en Colombia ni Venezuela, pero "Camuflado" SE USA Y MUCHO. México no es quien dicta la norma ni el centro del universo es sólo tu país.[/quote]
> O sea, ¿qué? !!!!! Respetémonos.
> Coincido en que Toño se refiere a la norma en México. Lo es. El centro del universo es donde escojas. Además, disculpen mi humilde opinión, el DRAE se la pasa añadiendo palabras (especificando si es regionalismo). Como la palabra 'anafre', tan comunmente usada que ha sido reconocida por la RAE.
> Así que yo también CAMUFLAJEO, para bien o para mal.
> ¡Saludos a todos!
Click to expand...


----------



## nikito370

Pues yo creo que todo lenguaje es un sistema coherente que debe servir para la eficiente comunicación entre seres vivos, y dicha coherencia la brinda un conjunto definido de reglas que mientras mas personas la acaten, mas eficaz será en la consecución de su logro. Defender "localismos" como si fueran la camiseta de un equipo de "futból" no va a ayudar a que nos entendamos mejor nunca. 

Dicho esto, "camuflar" es un verbo irregular que deriva de "camuflaje" asi como "equipar" proviene de "equipaje".

¿Algún mexicano dice por ahí "yo equipajeo"? ¿"Mi ropa está ya equipajeada"? Me encantaría oír que si pero es obvio que no y es ocioso defender la mala deformación de un verbo. Todos sabemos que estos contienen una raíz y una terminación y que estas últimas generalmente determinan la conjugación de dichos verbos en aras de mantener la coherencia de las normas del lenguaje para que su uso correcto sea intuitivo y se desprenda solamente de las palabras cuya escritura ya conocemos. Si deformáramos todas las palabras a nuestro antojo pues el sistema del lenguaje se desvirtúa y su uso deja de seguir una lógica racional para pasar a ser un conglomerado de excepciones individuales.

Estoy totalmente a favor de ciertos localismos y de la aceptación de palabras que tengan orígenes en nuestras culturas ancestrales (por ejemplo en mi provincia de Argentina, Santiago del Estero, está ampliamente aceptado el uso de palabras heredadas de la cultura indígena Quechua tales como ¡Tuy! o ¡Chuy! -exclamaciones que usamos cuando algo nos quema o nos enfría subitamente, respectivamente- o "chuschalo" -referida a alguien que tiene el pelo largo-) pero no se condona la mala apropiación de términos cuya competencia nada tiene que ver con la región. Se promueve la corrección de dicha falta al sistema preeminente aunque el uso popular puede predominar a la fuerza. 

Pero la defensa de dicha deformación no tiene sustento lógico mas que " 'pos lo mismu'es" y se ignora tajantemente que si bien el lenguaje nos forma y nosotros formamos al lenguaje, un "feedback" típico de todo lo referente a lo cultural, es un sistema que tiende a trascendernos a nosotros con un fin unitario, que es el de la eficaz comunicación.


----------



## El peruano

A veces muchas personas tienden a conjugar el verbo de una manera equivocada, pero esto claro, en conjunto no es notable, porque si vas con un profesor de lengua de la región mesoamericana con seguridad te dirá la manera adecuada de conjugar este verbo, según lo que el decida como cierto, ya he escuchado en mi país la palabra "camuflajeado", pero no la doy por correcta, porque esta no consta en los libros y mucho menos en el DRAE que es nuestra referencia principal. Este tipo de errores suele suceder mucho, pero es algo congnitivo y si no lo corregimos desde niños, bueno pues queda, así cómo por ejemplo lo que sucede con el verbo saber conjugado al presente del indicativo (yo sé), pero los niños muchas veces dicen (yo sabo). 
Claro que el asunto en cuestión puede representar algo típico de aquella región que Ricardo Arjona como ya es costumbre expone en sus canciones, pero él debe estar muy conciente de que esto esta mal o no...., pero como ya es algo popular el lo resalta.
Pero como nosotros vivimos deformando el idioma esto es aceptable, así como el lunfardo .....

Al final si todos hablamos como los españoles no sería interesante este foro, el español se ha levantado como uno de los idiomas más hablados del planeta, no gracias del todo a España, (pues esta nos la impusieron) si no a los países Americanos que la difundimos y como tales y como todo lo que existe en este planeta se tiende a la evolución del idioma.
Quien opina sin respetar la manera como se expresan con este verbo "camuflar" no respeta también al lunfardo, a los chilenismos, peruanismos, mexicanismos, etc. Pues aquí representamos la evolución de este idioma que nos ha tocado usar.

Al final DRAE terminará aceptando "yo sabo", porque al final todos la han pronunciado alguna vez


....es broma.....pero es algo que se podría discutir .....


----------



## iknyu

Las palabras que no están en el DRAE es porque a alquien se le ha olvidado incluirlas o simplemente no quiso hacerlo, no porque sean cosas anormales. Dentro de los últimos años, he estado colaborando con el diccionario de americanismos (con la RAE) y ahora que aparentemente ya hemos terminado, hay palabras que a veces me doy cuenta de que no las incluí en las letras que me correspondieron, a pesar de ser frecuentes. Luego dirán que X palabra no existe porque no está en el DRAE o el DAA.


----------



## dexterciyo

No es que no existan, o que se hayan olvidado incluir en el diccionario, simplemente es que es innecesaria tal palabra, pues ya existe *camuflado*, que viene del verbo _camuflar_, y no _camuflajear_, que no existe.
Puedes decir _camuflajeado_, al igual que puedes decir _yo sabo_ (por eso de: «mientras te entiendan»), pero desde luego, no en un contexto literario.
Como ya explicaron por aquí arriba, la base léxica de la palabra es camufl-, y a esta se le añade el sufijo propio de los participios regulares: -ado o -ada. Salta a la vista que se está tomando erróneamente el sustantivo, y no el verbo, como construcción del derivado, cuando el sustantivo ya es por sí un derivado: de _camuflar_ resulta _camuflaje_ (camufl- + -aje).


----------



## ManPaisa

En los lugares donde dicen _camuflajeado_, también llaman así a los pantalones (o cualquier otra prenda) de tela militar?   ¿Dicen _"hoy me voy a poner los camuflajeados" _?


----------



## horusankh

nikito370 said:


> ...
> 
> Dicho esto, "camuflar" es un verbo irregular que deriva de "camuflaje" asi como "equipar" proviene de "equipaje".
> 
> ¿Algún mexicano dice por ahí "yo equipajeo"? ¿"Mi ropa está ya equipajeada"? Me encantaría oír que si pero es obvio que no y es ocioso defender la mala deformación de un verbo...


Hola:

Discúlpame, primeramente "equipar" viene de "equipo" no de "equipaje", además, por acá diríamos algo así como: "el hombre rana vino equipado con tanque de oxígeno, visor y aletas", porque se está hablando de su equipo, no de su equipaje.

Por otra parte, no sé si en algún lado se diga "chantar" y "homenar" por ejemplo, pero para nosotros es "chantajear" porque viene de "chantaje" y "homenajear" porque viene de "homenaje", asímismo, para nosotros, "camuflajear" viene de "camuflaje". Así de simple.



dexterciyo said:


> No es que no existan, o que se hayan olvidado incluir en el diccionario, simplemente es que es innecesaria tal palabra, pues ya existe *camuflado*, que viene del verbo _camuflar_, y no _camuflajear_, que no existe.
> Puedes decir _camuflajeado_, al igual que puedes decir _yo sabo_ (por eso de: «mientras te entiendan»), pero desde luego, no en un contexto literario.
> Como ya explicaron por aquí arriba, la base léxica de la palabra es camufl-, y a esta se le añade el sufijo propio de los participios regulares: -ado o -ada. Salta a la vista que se está tomando erróneamente el sustantivo, y no el verbo, como construcción del derivado, cuando el sustantivo ya es por sí un derivado: de _camuflar_ resulta _camuflaje_ (camufl- + -aje).


 
Bueno, realmente no es por eso de: «mientras me entiendan», la verdad es que es México, por lo menos, no es que haya la manera "correcta" y la que dicen los que no saben hablar, hay una sola manera, que no convive con la otra.

Supongo que el verbo en español pasó directamente del francés, el cual lo adoptó del italiano, que formó el verbo a partir de una especie de máscara que se llamaría en español "camuflo", pero ese sustantivo no pasó al español, y ni siquiera existe en el italiano actual, lo que sí pasó fue "camuflaje".

Y si no existe, nada más porque no viene en el DRAE, entonces estamos aviados (los mexicanos), porque eso significa que un muy buen porcentaje de las palabras que usamos todos los días no existen, y sin embargo, conseguimos tener comunicación entre nosotros.

Y ManPaisa:

No lo sé, no conozco a ningún militar, y no he visto por acá en la calle una prenda así en los últimos... mmmh, bueno, en realidad no recuerdo si alguna vez la he visto, pero sí, supongo que diríamos así, o tal vez mejor: "me voy a poner los pantalones con camuflaje".

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

horusankh said:


> Y ManPaisa:
> No lo sé, no conozco a ningún militar, y no he visto por acá en la calle una prenda así en los últimos... mmmh, bueno, en realidad no recuerdo si alguna vez la he visto, pero sí, supongo que diríamos así, o tal vez mejor: "me voy a poner los pantalones con camuflaje".


No creo que sean el último grito de la moda (tampoco soy un experto), pero que se han usado, se han usado y mucho en la última década en un contexto urbano informal (no únicamente en el mundo militar). Raro que no llegaran a México.

Ver aquí.


----------



## mirx

horusankh said:


> hay una sola manera, que no convive con la otra.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Eso. Que solo hay *una* forma, yo me enteré en este hilo precisamente que en otros lados dicen *camuflar. *Pretender que cambiemos o reconzcamos una forma -ajena a la nuestra- como correcta es tan rídiculo como si alguien vieniera hoy y me dijera que la luna no es la luna, que se llama lun*e* y que eso es lo correcto, luego me cita un montón de etimologías baratas para sustentar sus aseveraciones. Pues nada, que sigan diciendo lun*e* los que lo dicen. Otra cosa sería que existieran las dos versiones y que por descuido se prefiriera la otra. En México no es así, la única forma es "camuflajear", cualquier variación será tachada de incorrecta por la mayoría y como forma extranjera por los más leídos que, de paso está decir, son pocos.

A los pantalones se les llama normalmente "de soldado" o de "tela de soldado", creo que también llegué a oir "camuflajedos".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Horusakh y Mirx.

Por acá a ese tipo de tela se le llamaba camuflajeada.

- No te vayas a poner tus pantalones camuflajeados porque la fiesta es en el jardín y luego te me pierdes.


----------



## Naticruz

De acuerdo con esta página , en México se dice «camuflajear», como ya ha sido dicho. Esta  palabra también es usada en otros países de América latina.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Naticruz said:


> De acuerdo con esta página , en México se dice «camuflajear», como ya ha sido dicho. Esta palabra también es usada en otros países de América latina.
> Saludos


 
Lo malo es que esa página es de términos de jerga. 

Como es un término tan difundido y ni siquiera alterna con _camuflar,_ la RAE debería recogerla como variante regional de este último. 

De cualquier manera, si no lo hace, a los mexicanos poco les va a importar....


----------



## Pinairun

Este es el único documento recogido en el Corpus de la RAE (CREA) que contiene la palabra "camuflajear". Es de la autora de Puerto Rico, Mayra Santos Febres, _Pez de vidrio y otros cuentos_ (1996)



> Se trataba de matar a un hijo. Por eso, se unieron todas sus conciencias y le hicieron mover las piernas silenciosas hasta donde todavía Abnel se agarraba del lavamanos. Comenzó a hablar, ya no para limpiarse, sino para *camuflajear* sus objetivos.


 
De todos modos, hay algo que no me cuadra.
La palabra "camuflar" aparece por primera vez en el DRAE en su edición de 1950.
"Camuflaje" lo hace veinte años después, en la edición de 1970. 
Podemos decir que son vocablos nuevos (hablando de palabras, cincuenta o treinta años no es mucho tiempo) que nos llegan del francés, idioma que ya los usaba a principios del XX. 

Sabemos que las palabras aparecen en el Diccionario después de que llevan un tiempo incorporadas al léxico no ya del habla corriente, sino de documentos y textos de prestigio que respaldan su uso habitual. Pero _camuflajear_ no está en el DRAE. Tampoco aparece en el _Diccionario breve_ _de mexicanismos_ que presenta la página de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua. 

¿Y cómo nos las arreglábamos los hispanohablantes para definir antes de 1950 lo que ahora llamamos, según donde nos encontremos, _camuflar_ o _camuflajear_?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y cómo nos las arreglábamos los hispanohablantes para definir antes de 1950 lo que ahora llamamos, según donde nos encontremos, _camuflar_ o _camuflajear_?



Creo que antes no había tanta necesidad de _camuflarse_ o _camuflajearse_, ya que en las guerras se peleaba más de frente (si estoy equivocado, corríjanme ).

Como lo mencionas, _camuflar_ nos viene directo del francés (_camoufler_),  Supongo que donde dicen _camuflajear_ lo adquieron del inglés _camouflage_ que, a su vez, también deriva del francés.


----------



## thuja

ManPaisa said:


> Como lo mencionas, _camuflar_ nos viene directo del francés (_camoufler_),  Supongo que donde dicen _camuflajear_ lo adquieron del inglés _camouflage_ que, a su vez, también deriva del francés.




De acuerdo, parece probable que _camuflajear_ viene al español mexicano mediante el inglés. En inglés _camouflage_  se usa tanto como verbo como sustantivo.  Y se nota que cuanto más cerca de los estados unidos,   más se dice _camuflajear_ y menos se dice _camuflar_.

México, Cuba, El Salvador, Puerto Rico => camuflajear
Argentina, Chile, Peru, España => camuflar


----------



## Juan Nadie

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y cómo nos las arreglábamos los hispanohablantes para definir antes de 1950 lo que ahora llamamos, según donde nos encontremos, _camuflar_ o _camuflajear_?


Supongo que con esconder, disimular, aparentar, mimetizar, encubrir, ocultar, disfrazar, aparentar (de nuevo), disfrazar, fingir... (los puntos son porque no sé más, pero _parece_ o _da la sensación_ que sí).


----------



## Pinairun

Juan Nadie said:


> Supongo que con esconder, disimular, aparentar, mimetizar, encubrir, ocultar, disfrazar, aparentar (de nuevo), disfrazar, fingir... (los puntos son porque no sé más, pero _parece_ o _da la sensación_ que sí).


 

¿Y teniendo tanto donde escoger, por qué estamos discutiendo?


----------



## Mate

Lo que estamos discutiendo (desde el 5 de octubre de 2006) es si es o no correcto decir camuflajeado. 

Si existen palabras que puedan usarse en reemplazo de camuflado/camuflajeado, ya es harina de otro costal. 

En este caso, opino que lo que abunda no daña; si a las palabras esconder, disimular, aparentar, mimetizar, encubrir, ocultar, disfrazar, fingir, etc. podemos agregarle una más, el idioma se enriquece. Cada una tiene un matiz diferente.

Pero como dije al principio, el tema es otro.


----------



## Pinairun

Lamento haber dado la impresión de que me salía del tema.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Nadie

Mateamargo said:


> Lo que estamos discutiendo (desde el 5 de octubre de 2006) es si es o no correcto decir camuflajeado.
> 
> En este caso, opino que lo que abunda no daña [...] Cada una tiene un matiz diferente.


Camuflajear y camuflar no creo que tengan ningún matiz diferenciador.

Lo de la corrección del término es más sencillo: si se acepta a RAE, DRAE y DPD como autoridad, no. Si soy estudiante del idioma y busco camuflajear en el diccionario, o en las bases de datos o en la página de la Academia Mexicana, ¿lo encuentro? No.

Correcto no es, usado parece que sí. ¿Cambiará con el tiempo? No lo sé.


----------



## mirx

Juan Nadie said:


> Lo de la corrección del término es más sencillo: si se acepta a RAE, DRAE y DPD como autoridad, no. Si soy estudiante del idioma y busco camuflajear en el diccionario, o en las bases de datos o en la página de la Academia Mexicana, ¿lo encuentro? No.


 
Es que no es más sencillo. ¿Si es aceptado como correcto por quién, en dónde?

Los cuerpos lingüísticos que citaste para muchos de nosotros no son más que guías, recopilaciones quizá, de usos extendidos y no tienen mayor autoridad que la que se les quiera dar. Lo correcto para muchos -y me incluyo- es lo que usa la norma culta de un determinado lugar. Hasta donde yo sé en México no sólo es la norma culta, es la única.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que lo que dice la Academia es bastante razonable, aunque haya quien no la reconozca como autoridad.



> Debido a la naturaleza relativa y cambiante de la norma, el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_ evita conscientemente, en la mayoría de los casos, el uso de los calificativos _correcto_ o _incorrecto,_ que tienden a ser interpretados de forma categórica. Son más las veces en que se emplean expresiones matizadas, como _Se desaconseja por desusado...; No es normal hoy y debe evitarse...;_ _No es propio del habla culta_..._;_ _Esta es la forma mayoritaria y preferible, aunque también se usa...,_ etc. Como se ve, en los juicios y recomendaciones sobre los fenómenos analizados se conjugan, ponderadamente, los criterios de vigencia, de extensión y de frecuencia en el uso general culto.
> Los juicios normativos admiten, pues, una amplia gradación, que va desde la censura de lo claramente incorrecto por ser fruto del error, del descuido o del desconocimiento de las normas gramaticales, hasta la recomendación de lo que es simplemente preferible por estar de acuerdo con el uso mayoritario de los hablantes cultos de hoy, preferencia que pueden mantener, o variar, los hablantes cultos de mañana. Precisamente, muchas de las vacilaciones registradas se deben a la existencia de etapas de transición, en las que coinciden en un mismo momento usos declinantes y usos emergentes, sin que puedan darse por definitivamente caducos los unos ni por plenamente asentados los otros; de ahí que en más de una ocasión se admitan como válidas opciones diferentes


.


----------



## horusankh

Pinairun said:


> Creo que lo que dice la Academia es bastante razonable, aunque haya quien no la reconozca como autoridad.
> 
> .


Hola:

Yo interpreto lo que dice Mirx, según mi sentir, como que el DRAE no tiene la misma velocidad en admitir palabras, desconozco la razón, pero así se ve desde acá; tal vez no sea el mejor ejemplo, y sé que "camuflajear" no es una palabra que se use todos los días, pero cuando se llega a necesitar usarla, me atrevería a afirmar que cualquier mexicano la usaría sin pensarlo dos veces, es decir: está arraigada, como está arraigado en España, por poner un ejemplo decir "tío" por "fulano", sin embargo, "camuflajear" ni siquiera aparece en el DRAE (y hay otras palabras que sí aparecen, pero con la acotación de que son mexicanismos), sin embargo "tío" con esa acepción que mencioné (que hasta donde yo sé sólo se usa en España, y no digo que esté mal, pero en el resto sólo es alguien que tiene sobrinos) no solamente aparece, sino que aparece como de uso universal, o por lo menos no indica que su uso esté restringido a España.

Es decir, si una autoridad dice que lo que se dice muy lejos (pero a mí me suena muy raro) está bien, pero lo que digo yo (y que me doy cuenta de que lo dice todo mundo en donde vivo) no lo está, o a lo sumo, está bien mientras lo diga dentro de mis fronteras, vaya, no afirmo que no tenga autoridad, pero me da trabajo aceptarla ciegamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

No sé qué decirte. Sólo que comprendo vuestro sentimiento.
Un saludo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Aquí un enlace con algunas citas. El Merriam-Webster recoge la definición.


----------



## El peruano

horusankh said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo interpreto lo que dice Mirx, según mi sentir, como que el DRAE no tiene la misma velocidad en admitir palabras, desconozco la razón, pero así se ve desde acá; tal vez no sea el mejor ejemplo, y sé que "camuflajear" no es una palabra que se use todos los días, pero cuando se llega a necesitar usarla, me atrevería a afirmar que cualquier mexicano la usaría sin pensarlo dos veces, es decir: está arraigada, como está arraigado en España, por poner un ejemplo decir "tío" por "fulano", sin embargo, "camuflajear" ni siquiera aparece en el DRAE (y hay otras palabras que sí aparecen, pero con la acotación de que son mexicanismos), sin embargo "tío" con esa acepción que mencioné (que hasta donde yo sé sólo se usa en España, y no digo que esté mal, pero en el resto sólo es alguien que tiene sobrinos) no solamente aparece, sino que aparece como de uso universal, o por lo menos no indica que su uso esté restringido a España.
> 
> Es decir, si una autoridad dice que lo que se dice muy lejos (pero a mí me suena muy raro) está bien, pero lo que digo yo (y que me doy cuenta de que lo dice todo mundo en donde vivo) no lo está, o a lo sumo, está bien mientras lo diga dentro de mis fronteras, vaya, no afirmo que no tenga autoridad, pero me da trabajo aceptarla ciegamente.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hay mucha razón en los que dices. Solo como información adicional "tío" en mi país como jerga se usa para designar a una persona de género masculino y de edad mayor en comparación con quien adjetiva", en ese sentido estás comparando la palabra camuflajearse a una jerga, pienso que no debería entrar por allí, pero si varios países ya adoptaron ese tipo de expresión en breve Rae la adiciona.

Saludos.


----------



## RacoonGirl

En España al menos, se dice camuflado.


----------



## seroca

*Atención: hilos unidos*​

Saludos! 

Sé que en español existe la palabra camuflaje, lo que no me queda claro es como usarla (si es posible) como verbo. 

Se puede hablar de camuflajear? 
yo camuflajeo
el camuflajea
etc..

Gracias!


----------



## bigmen1604

Lo correcto, en mi opinion, seria usar camuflaje.


----------



## seroca

Gracias, no lo habia visto por que efectivamente (siendo mexicano) busqué camuflajear y no camuflar que efectivamente nunca había escuchado aunque al parecer es lo correcto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México lo normal y correcto es decir camuflajear.


----------



## seroca

Gracias!  Pero estoy un poco confundido.  Si no esta reconocido en el RAE y exíste un verbo (camuflar) como es que es correcto? El simple uso? (entiendo y estoy de acuerdo que es normal, pero correcto)  Es el mismo argumento entonces para acceder que se usa muchísimo en México (al que también hacen referencia en el hilo). Yo uso camuflajear pero salvo el argumento (peligroso me parece) del uso común, como podemos fundamentar que es correcto?  
PD. No quiero entrar en debate, simplemente entender cuando es conveniente apegarnos al RAE y cuando es válido alejarnos de la línea que marca.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Camuflar llega y sobra para la acción de esconderse con camuflaje. No veo el porqué de una nueva creación en -ear, sobre camuflaje, galicismo muy evidente, que en la época de mi niñez todavía se pronunciaba a la francesa y se escribía en frances y con grafía francesa. ¿Para qué inventar algo además de mal sonante inútil ya que hay un verbo de siempre que dice lo mismo y no es cacofónico?
El Drae es una referencia valiosa, pero nada más. Fuera de ese diccionario hay vida y muy activa. Pero esta palabra es innecesaria y bastante cacofónica. Pero nunca se sabe. En esto de la aparición y desaparición y reaparición de palabras nunca se sabe muy bien que caminos siguen.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Ya ves, a algunos les parece cacofónica e innecesaria, mientras que a otros nos parece de lo más normal. Cuestión de geografía, creo yo, pero si tu texto está dirigido a México mi sugerencia es que uses camuflajear.


----------



## seroca

Que interesante discusion.  Gracias!


----------



## lacarpincha

Yo creo que se debe pensar en los destinatarios de los textos y en la naturaleza de los mismos. Estamos de acuerdo que es una morfológicamente es una derivación incorrecta y que no está santificada por la academia. En Uruguay, donde vivo, sonaría horrible. Si alguien pone eso en un artículo de prensa se expone a grandes burlas. Pero si para el público que lee ese artículo no sólo es habitual, conocido, sino que es aceptado como una forma correcta, como lo ha dicho algún miembro mexicano, y tal vez lo que les chocaría sería la académica "camuflado", entonces yo escribiría "camuflajeado", aunque me suene (personalmente) cacofónico y en mi país fuera considerado barbarismo. El contexto y el destinatario siempre autorizan más que la Academia.


----------



## HUMBERT0

XiaoRoel said:


> Camuflar llega y sobra para la acción de esconderse con camuflaje. No veo el porqué de una nueva creación en -ear, sobre camuflaje, galicismo muy evidente, que en la época de mi niñez todavía se pronunciaba a la francesa y se escribía en frances y con grafía francesa. ¿Para qué inventar algo además de mal sonante inútil ya que hay un verbo de siempre que dice lo mismo y no es cacofónico?
> El Drae es una referencia valiosa, pero nada más. Fuera de ese diccionario hay vida y muy activa. Pero esta palabra es innecesaria y bastante cacofónica. Pero nunca se sabe. En esto de la aparición y desaparición y reaparición de palabras nunca se sabe muy bien que caminos siguen.


Pueque tengas razón, pero para nosotros no es un galicismo evidente, sino pensaríamos en un anglicismo. Para nosotros el impacto que el francés pueda tener en nuestra forma de hablar en el país es mínima comparado con nuestro vecino, con el que sí tenemos un contacto muy estrecho nos guste o no (porque existe un población muy importante que va y viene de EE.UU, hay una población importante que vive en un zona fronteriza con aquel país, los adelantos tecnológicos nos llegan más pronto de los vecinos que de Europa), no lo justifico simplemente señalo la realidad.

Ahora, que si es correcto o incorrecto, tendría que admitir (a la luz de los textos sacros de la DRAE) que es incorrecto porque ya se acepto “camuflar” hasta (y si es que ocurre…) que la Santa RAE tenga a bien aceptarlo como regionalismo. Aunque como ya se ha dicho, para la gran mayoría aquí es noticia que existe “camuflado”, intuitivamente pienso que cualquiera diría “camuflajeado”.


----------



## lacarpincha

Si algo es o no es un galicismo, no es un problema subjetivo. Los estudios de historia de la lengua y el conocimiento de las lenguas extranjeras (también cualquier buen diccionario tanto de español como de inglés) te dirán del origen francés del término.
Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

lacarpincha said:


> Si algo es o no es un galicismo, no es un problema subjetivo. Los estudios de historia de la lengua y el conocimiento de las lenguas extranjeras (también cualquier buen diccionario tanto de español como de inglés) te dirán del origen francés del término.
> Saludos.


No sugiero que sea un anglicismo o cuestiono el origen francés del término, observo que muchos términos nos vienen vía los vecinos ya _anglificados_ “_anglicised_”, aunque a su vez sean regurgitaciones del latín, griego, francés, etc. Por lo cual no siempre hay incentivo de mantener una pronunciación o escritura “_a la franchute_” cuando se recibe ya de segunda mano del inglés.


----------



## mtet

Que triste ver la actitud de muchos que en vez de ayudar a que entre todos mantengamos y mejoremos el idioma especialmente siendo uno TAN ESPECTACULAR como el español (ademas de ser el acento mas sexy del mundo) se aferran a la posición de "es que yo lo uso así, y no voy a cambiar" independientemente si es correcto o no. Creo que la misión de un foro como este es justamente ayudar y ayudarnos a tener un excelente manejo del idioma. No considero que por el hecho de ser un error altamente difundido debe convertirse en una nueva norma, sino que por el contrario hay que empezar a difundir la correcta forma de uso. De ser así, entonces que vuelvan norma cosas como "ke" para QUE o pk para POR QUÉ e incluso, el error de decir "andé" en vez de ANDUVE porque también es como lo dice mucha gente....


----------



## Neo1961

Tu opinión es muy acertada. Si se trata de regirnos por el uso frecuente de los errores, por opiniones personales, etc., ¿qué objetivo tendrían las reglas gramaticales u ortográficas?  Hablar o escribir a nuestro antojo no es más que una simple anarquía que echa por tierra el esfuerzo de muchos que buscan la pureza de nuestro idioma.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pinairun said:


> ¿Y cómo nos las arreglábamos los hispanohablantes para definir antes de 1950 lo que ahora llamamos, según donde nos encontremos, _camuflar_ o _camuflajear_?



Se lo he preguntado a un anciano de mi pueblo y me ha dicho que *disfrazar*, que eso de camuflar suena demasiado afrancesado.
Entiendo que tanto camuflar como camuflajear son innecesarios en nuestra lengua. Voto por disfrazar y disfraz.


----------



## sethwenen

Hola yo soy de México, en mi ciruclo social decimos camuflar; mi padre me enseño a decir camuflar y mis amigos también opinan que es camuflar.

Aunque les puedo decir que en la mayoría de los circulos más populares de méxico (que respeto bastante) la gente dice camuflajear. No dudo que en algún momento en el futuro lo agreguen al diccionario. 

Pero para mi lo correcto es camuflar.

Le aconsejaría a Tiry, dado que su público es de diferentes origenes hispanos, que utilice camuflar.


----------



## sethwenen

las cosas facilitas said:


> Se lo he preguntado a un anciano de mi pueblo y me ha dicho que *disfrazar*, que eso de camuflar suena demasiado afrancesado.
> Entiendo que tanto camuflar como camuflajear son innecesarios en nuestra lengua. Voto por disfrazar y disfraz.



Para los que les interesa utilizar las palabra por su origen.  Aquí van algunos sinónimos y el origen:
Camuflar (Francés: camoufler)
Celar (Latín: celāre)
Enmascarar (Árabe: masẖarah)
Ocultar (Latín: occultāre)
Esconder (Latín: abscondĕre)
Disimular (Latín: dissimulāre)
Aparentar (Latín: apparēns)
Desfigurar (Latín: defigurāre)
Disfrazar (Latín: disfricāre [Etimología Discutida])
Encubrir (no lo encontré)

Saludos,


----------



## Odrac

Con tanta ignorancia, claro que sí dan ganas de opinar, porque algunos de los discernimientos de los opinantes, dan risa y hasta pena ajena puesto que no se toman la molestia de pensar detenidamente antes de oprimir la tecla, o concienciarse que para opinar se debe tener cierto grado de conocimiento sobre lo que se opina, en este caso, antes de hacerlo, estudiar sobre *MORFOLOGÍA DE LAS PALABRAS, SINTAXIS*, etc. Esta es la razón por la cual, la *Real Academia de la Lengua*, acepta tantas tonterías en nuestro idioma, porque se deja llevar más por la mala costumbre, que por la adecuación de las palabras al lenguaje en cuestión. Tan fácil que es decir simplemente por ejemplo; que si *equipaje* termina como *camuflaje*, es decir, en "*aje*", según algunos estancados en el error, se debería *mal decir* entonces “yo me equipajo o me equipajeo” en lugar de decir, yo me equipo, lo mismo es: yo me camuflajo o me camuflajeo, (_*mal dicho*_), en lugar de lo correcto, que es: "YO ME CAMUFLO". lamentablemente debo decir esperando me comprendan, que si no saben, mejor no confundan a los demás. Mejor aporten conocimiento. Gracias


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Odrac: 

Este foro exige un mínimo de cortesía y creo que no has cumplido con eso en tu "aportación". Me parece muy reduccionista simplemente calificar como incorrecto un uso que se extiende por México y Centroamérica solo porque no es el que tu usas.


----------



## Odrac

En serio, y lo digo realmente en serio, no he ofendido a nadie y he sido muy cortés, sólo que en ocasiones la frustración por impedir el deterioro de nuestro lenguaje llega a extremos que sinceramente sí provocan el enojo. Por otro lado, debo decirte que según mi perspectiva, no he cometido error en mi comentario, y es absurdo que por esa razón de incomprensión a mis palabras, derive en simplemente la observancia de cómo argumento y no en el contexto de lo que argumento. En pocas palabras, no es lo que opino lo que hace de las palabras un uso incorrecto, en todo caso, tal vez tú seas amante del caló o de los albures, no lo sé; lo que sí sé, es que es mentira como tú lo quieres manejar, que camuflajear se use como término válido en nuestro idioma, o en Centroamérica, es en todo caso, producto de la ignorancia, de simplemente el mal uso de la lengua. ¿Reduccionista? Perdón por esto, pero si nace alguna discusión, para esto es el foro, no veo por qué opinas que mi comentario es reduccionista. Con todo respeto, me voy a parafrasear al decir esto: “Esta es la razón por la cual, la *Real Academia de la Lengua*, acepta tantas tonterías en nuestro idioma, porque se deja llevar más por la mala costumbre, que por la adecuación de las palabras al lenguaje en cuestión”.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Lo cierto es que es absurdo derivar un sustantivo de un verbo y luego, a su vez, de ese sustantivo derivar a su ver otro verbo que signifique lo mismo. No se trata de constatar que exista un uso de la palabra (admitiendo que el uso erróneo viene inevitablemente con el tiempo y la generalización a constituir uso canónico de la lengua), sino de constatar lo anómalo y evitable de una forma que constituye una forma rechazable, porque supone una derivación inútil para la lengua, porque duplica innecesariamente una palabra que ya existe. 

Y así, si de camuflar se deriva camuflaje y de camuflaje, a su vez, camuflajear, entonces habría que admitir: 

- que de embalar se deriva embalaje, y de embalaje, embalajear.
- que de anclar se deriva anclaje, y de anclaje, anclajear.
- que de ensamblar se deriva ensamblaje, y de ensamblaje, ensamblajear.
- que de maquillar se deriva maquillaje, y de maquillaje, maquillajear. 
- que de patrullar se deriva patrullaje, y de patrullaje, patrullajear. 

Como no creo que nadie crea razonables estas derivaciones, habrá que concluir que se use más o menos camuflajear es una forma verbal objetivamente rechazable con independencia de que tenga más o menos uso y de donde sea ese uso. Es absurdo platear esto desde perspectivas nacionalistas. 

Además desde el punto de vista etimológico, en francés existe el verbo "camoufler" y el sustantivo "camouflage" equivalentes a camuflar y camuflaje, por lo que este argumento conduce también a la misma conclusión. 

En contra de ello, alegar el uso de la palabra errónea es un argumento que carece de fuerza, ya que como ya se ha dicho antes si cualquier uso por erróneo que sea  se considera justificación suficiente, estaríamos ante una completa anarquía que supondría la disgregación del idioma, y creo que eso se ha de evitar.


----------



## Wal03

Soy dominicano y siempre he oído decir camuflajear y todas la variantes, pero también la verdad es que no me acuerdo haberla leído, siempre *camuflado*.


----------



## Odrac

waaw!!!!!, inteligente observación de Eduardo González, lo único que le faltó decir, es con quién está de acuerdo, aunque evidentemente al citar algunos ejemplos similares a equipaje, se inclina por mi opinión, cosa que espero no equivocarme al agradecérselo. En resumen, creo que si lo importante es llegar a una conclusión, debemos hacerlo de manera que quede asentado que camuflajear, es como hacerse un taco con una telera, "_*sabrá rico, pero no es lo correcto*_"


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Odrac said:


> lo único que le faltó decir, es con quién está de acuerdo, aunque evidentemente al citar algunos ejemplos similares a equipaje, se inclina por mi opinión, cosa que espero no equivocarme al agradecérselo.



No se equivoca en lo más mínimo.


----------



## Cessc

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Lo cierto es que es absurdo derivar un sustantivo de un verbo y luego, a su vez, de ese sustantivo derivar a su ver otro verbo que signifique lo mismo.
> 
> Y así, si de camuflar se deriva camuflaje y de camuflaje, a su vez, camuflajear, entonces habría que admitir:
> 
> - que de embalar se deriva embalaje, y de embalaje, embalajear.
> - que de anclar se deriva anclaje, y de anclaje, anclajear.
> - que de ensamblar se deriva ensamblaje, y de ensamblaje, ensamblajear.
> - que de maquillar se deriva maquillaje, y de maquillaje, maquillajear.
> - que de patrullar se deriva patrullaje, y de patrullaje, patrullajear.



¿No ves el problema? En México, así como también en varios (o todos) países de centroamérica y creo que también en Venezuela, el verbo camuflar *no se usa* *ni se conoce*. Si en todos estos países ambos verbos se usaran (*camuflar y camuflajear*) entonces si tendrías toda la razón. Yo, hasta este día jamas había escuchado (aunque quizás si leído) el verbo camuflar.
Desde luego, ahora empezare a usarlo


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Lo cierto es que es absurdo derivar un sustantivo de un verbo y luego, a su vez, de ese sustantivo derivar a su ver otro verbo que signifique lo mismo.


 
Pero ya hemos visto que en México y Centroamérica no hay dos verbos que signifiquen lo mismo; hay uno solo: camuflajear.



EduardoGonzalez said:


> Y así, si de camuflar se deriva camuflaje y de camuflaje, a su vez, camuflajear, entonces habría que admitir:
> 
> - que de embalar se deriva embalaje, y de embalaje, embalajear.
> - que de anclar se deriva anclaje, y de anclaje, anclajear.
> - que de ensamblar se deriva ensamblaje, y de ensamblaje, ensamblajear.
> - que de maquillar se deriva maquillaje, y de maquillaje, maquillajear.
> - que de patrullar se deriva patrullaje, y de patrullaje, patrullajear.



¿Y por qué no decimos mejor "homenar" y "chantar" en vez de "homenajear" y "chatajear"? (Esto ya lo dijo un forero antes en este hilo pero no recuerdo quién).

La verdad es que no entiendo por qué tanto fanatismo en contra de "camuflajear". Realmente no impide la comprensión, es solo otra variante. En Colombia, por ejemplo, suelen decir "aburrición" en vez de "aburrimiento", y no lo veo mal. Son variantes.

Y sobre los argumentos de la morfología: no es que los que respetamos el uso de "camuflajear" no sepamos necesariamente de morfología. A mí me interesa sobremanera la morfología y creo saber bastante, pero eso no impide ser un poco flexible.



EduardoGonzalez said:


> Como no creo que nadie crea razonables estas derivaciones, habrá que concluir que se use más o menos camuflajear es una forma verbal objetivamente rechazable con independencia de que tenga más o menos uso y de donde sea ese uso. Es absurdo platear esto desde perspectivas nacionalistas.



¿Objetivamente rechazable? Realmente no veo ninguna razón "objetiva" para rechazarla.



EduardoGonzalez said:


> En contra de ello, alegar el uso de la palabra errónea es un argumento que carece de fuerza, ya que como ya se ha dicho antes si cualquier uso por erróneo que sea  se considera justificación suficiente, estaríamos ante una completa anarquía que supondría la disgregación del idioma, y creo que eso se ha de evitar.



No veo que el uso de "camuflajear" vaya a disgregar el idioma, ni directa ni indirectamente.


----------



## crujesono

A ver, que no es lo mismo hablar con los amigos que dar un discurso o escribir un libro. En el habla esmerada no se recomendaría el camuflajear (por lo menos por ahora, que todo puede llegar), que por lo visto es un barbarismo impropio. Si quieres escribir un artículo por internet yo recomendaría camuflar, que es lo que se entiende en más sitios y, en principio, es el más correcto.
Dicho esto que cada uno haga lo que le pase por las narices, pero cuando hay normas será por algo. De paso ya escribimos todo con bes y eliminamos la uve, todo con eses y eliminamos la zeta (total la mayoría de los hablantes no las distingue)...


----------



## Empuje taquiónico

crujesono said:


> A ver, que no es lo mismo hablar con los amigos que dar un discurso o escribir un libro. En el habla esmerada no se recomendaría el camuflajear (por lo menos por ahora, que todo puede llegar), que por lo visto es un barbarismo impropio. Si quieres escribir un artículo por internet yo recomendaría camuflar, que es lo que se entiende en más sitios y, en principio, es el más correcto.
> Dicho esto que cada uno haga lo que le pase por las narices, pero cuando hay normas será por algo. De paso ya escribimos todo con bes y eliminamos la uve, todo con eses y eliminamos la zeta (total la mayoría de los hablantes no las distingue)...



Antes que nada, quiero disculparme por haber utilizado la palabra "fanatismo". Fui un poco exagerado y me parece que no va con la tónica del foro.

En segundo lugar, crujesono, te entiendo perfectamente y estoy de acuerdo en guiarnos por las normas para cuando tengamos que escribir un libro o publicar un artículo en Internet. Por eso mismo me parecería apropiado que el DRAE recogiera este uso de "camuflajeado" como regionalismo, porque tal parece que está muy extendido en ciertas regiones.

Por otro lado, se me ocurrió un verbo que es un caso parecido: solucionar.

¿No deberíamos decir "solver" sin más?

"Solucionar" es una derivación del sustantivo "solución", al igual que "camuflajear" lo es del sustantivo "camuflaje". Sin embargo, y aquí quiero ser cauto, creo que "solucionar" se usa más o menos en todos los países hispanohablantes. Pero uno ya ha aprendido que no tiene que dar por sentadas estas cosas. Es probable que sea un argentinismo, pero no lo creo. Por lo pronto, "solucionar" sí está en el DRAE, a diferencia de "camuflajear".

Saludos


----------



## JCA-

BETOREYES said:


> Yo sólo se lo había escuchado a Ricardo Arjona, y creía que lo hacía para que le diera la métrica. Ahora entiendo que en México se dice así.



Para mí es *Camuflado*

Camuflajeado parece una variante regional, no sólo de México; Ricardo Arjona es guatemalteco, aclaro.

¿Será que por su similar acento se camufla como mexicano?


----------



## sethwenen

Cessc said:


> ¿No ves el problema? En México, así como también en varios (o todos) países de centroamérica y creo que también en Venezuela, el verbo camuflar *no se usa* *ni se conoce*. Si en todos estos países ambos verbos se usaran (*camuflar y camuflajear*) entonces si tendrías toda la razón. Yo, hasta este día jamas había escuchado (aunque quizás si leído) el verbo camuflar.
> Desde luego, ahora empezare a usarlo


Discúlpeme pero como yo ya había publicado antes, soy de México y la gran mayoría de mis conocidos coinciden que camuflar es lo correcto; comentaba incluso que mi padre me enseño a decir camuflar. Por lo que en México sabemos bien de camuflar; tengo que decir que fue hasta hace 10 años que con mayor frecuencia comencé a escuchar a la gente decir "camuflajear" y créame que no me termina de sonar bien.

Creo que como Eduardo comentó el uso de "camuflajear", probablemente por desconocimiento de uso apropiado, a su vez empezó a ser de uso popular en México.

Y como había comentado anteriormente, tal vez su uso ahora depende del círculo en el que uno se cría. Al final como muchas aberraciones del español, tal vez termine siendo incluido en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua.  

Y bien dice usted "... quizás sí leído", puesto que los escritores (que conocen la lengua) dan buen uso al verbo camuflar.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Acaba de sorpre4nderme ver la deriva de este hilo desde mi última intervención (y lectura). Por momentos se envenena un debate con pseudoargumentos. Y hablo de pseudoargumentos ya que, a pesar de la veracidad de los más de los datos que se han aportado, el sacarlos continuamente de quicio, la mezcla continua de paradigmas interpretativos, sólo han liado un tema que en principio no parece que pueda entenderse de más de una manera.
En primer lugar, hay una visión del tema, un paradigma interpretativo relacionado con lo que antes se llamaban _zonas dialectales_ y hoy, en general, _variedades diatópicas de la lengua_. Las lenguas "de imperio", al extenderse alotópicamente por grandes territorios, en lo antiguo aislados (y entregados por tanto a derivas históricas, lingüísticamente hablando, propias y muchas veces contrarios a la deriva general de otras variedades diatópicas, espaciales), han revestido la forma de variedades nacionales o regionales (que por lo general se extienden por grandes territorios) separadas por hechos de prosodia, de fonética, de morfología, de sintaxis, de semántica y hasta de modelos culturales (y, por ende, los consiguientes hechos estilísticos).
En el caso que nos ocupa el término *camuflajear* parece circunscribirse a la zona bañada por el Caribe (zona que comparte otras caraterísticas comunes -pero también muchas diferenciadoras que provocan subzonas, y muchas-), por lo que debe considerarse un elemento "regional", dialectal.
Pero por otro lado, hay dentro de la zona (caribeña) de uso del término una diferenciación diastrática (por estratos culturales y económicos, diferenciación sociológica). En la lengua escrita, en la lengua culta (y en su reflejo oral) el termino rarea, cuando no es invisible. Parece pues un término de la lengua oral, en especial de la lengua iletrada o, a lo que parece, desde épocas no muy lejanas, de la lengua oral relajada, conversacional. En el lenguaje periodísitico la supongo usual, en especial en la prensa sensacionalista (ya no tanto en artículos de fondo, no siendo para colorear un texto con la cotidianidad de la lengua hablada).
Si es galicismo, o galicismo transmitido por el inglés, no cambia el tema. También dentro de los galicismos los hay más aceptados como _camuflar_ y camuflaje (ambos galicismos primarios) y menos, como el dialectal _camuflajear_, voz en la que parece muy razonable pensar en el inglés como intermedio o modelo. Por lo demás el procedimiento es plenamente acorde a la esencia de la lengua, un derivado en -_ear_  de un substantivo, _camuflaje_, este sí general en la lengua (un cultismo popularizado en en siglo anterior en cierta literatura de espías, policíaca, de aventuras y en su consiguiente continuación en los medios de comunicación de masas).
El hecho de cargar con las marcas *popular, dialectal, anglicismo*, deja la palabra reducida a su *uso puramente oral y zonal*, lo que no quiere decir que no pueda _penetrar en la lengua escrita_ (o en su reflejo oral), por costumbrismo literario, por intención comunicativa o por puro error de nivel de uso en gentes semiletradas.
_P.S._: _Aviso para navegantes_: En lo anterior no hay ninguna valoración positiva o negativa y todos los términos está desprovistos de todo matiz valorativo.


----------



## Alaide

Soy mexicana, y digo "camuflado".


----------



## joldtj

Es por la canción de Arjona, el dice un error y la gente ya esta acostumbrada a ese error, por ende lo usan sin saber.


----------



## Maximino

No creo que sea un error porque ‘_camuflajearse_’ se usa con el sentido de ‘_camuflarse_’ en Guatemala, México, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Panamá, Cuba y República Dominicana.

Por otra parte, ‘_camuflajear_’ se usa con el sentido de ‘_camuflar_’ en República Dominicana, Puerto Rico y Venezuela, según el  _Diccionario de americanismos_ (2010) de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española.




> camuflajear(se).
> I. 1. tr. prnl. Mx, Gu, Ho, ES, Ni, Pa, Cu, RD. Camuflarse, disimular la apariencia de algo o de alguien.
> 2. tr. RD, PR, Ve. Camuflar, disimular algo dándole el aspecto de otra cosa. (camuflagear).
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

joldtj said:


> Es por la canción de Arjona, el dice un error y la gente ya esta acostumbrada a ese error, por ende lo usan sin saber.


Si lo dijo Arjona, está mal.
_


----------



## KristianAlvarez

Todo depende de la palabra raíz o de origen porque aunque pueden referirse a lo mismo unas palabras denotan acción y otras denotan calificativos ... Por ejemplo muchos aseguran que es CAMUFLADO y la palabra raíz CAMUFLAR pero la primera palabra utilizada para esta característica siempre ha Sido CAMUFLAJE entonces si continuamos la raíz de origen CAMUFLAJEado estaría correcto.


----------



## TitánHR

Es básico conocer el origen de las cosas, luego, cómo han ido cambiando y/o degenerando, para saber y poder decidir y elegir. El uso de camuflajear se debe al desconocimiento y se ha vuelto común; si es correcto, o no, depende del criterio personal. Para darnos una idea más clara de cómo debe usarse, simplemente comparemos "camuflar" con "embalar" y con "inflar" Comparando, se dice "embalado" no "embalajeado"; "inflado", no "inflajeado". Esperemos que el pseudo-genio de la música pop, Arjona, no tenga la brillante idea de continuar maleducando a la población.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cuando se camufla algo la intención es que parezca lo que no es. No es el caso de los pantalones de tela de camuflaje, siguen pareciendo pantalones. Me parece un uso aceptable para camuflajear, si lo comparamos con pintar/ pintarrajear, algo así como la tergiversación del uso de un elemento.


----------



## Jonno

No, los pantalones de camuflaje no son así para que no parezcan pantalones, sino para que una persona que los vista pase desapercibida lo más posible en su entorno: si está en el bosque los pantalones simularán vegetación, si está en el desierto simularán arena y rocas, etc.


----------



## rocas1

Malas noticias, gente. El verbo _camuflajear _ya aparece en el diccionario de la RAE, aunque lo reduce a un área:

camuflajear
De _camuflaje_ y _-ear._

1. tr. Cuba, Guat., Hond., Méx., Nic., Pan., P. Rico y Ven. camuflar (‖ dar a algo elaspecto de otra cosa). U. t. c. prnl.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Pronto llegará "maquillajear"...


----------



## seroca

Sospecho que la RAE toma decisiones con base en las elucubraciones de este foro!


----------



## rocas1

seroca said:


> Sospecho que la RAE toma decisiones con base en las elucubraciones de este foro!


 ¡y tratando de dejar contento a todo el mundo!!


----------



## PR Mom & Professor

Saludos! 
Me parece que en un foro como este, el respeto a nuestros compañeros hispanohablantes es crucial. Me encanta leerlos ya que aprendo muchísimo de cada uno de sus países.  

Dentro de la jerga en Puerto Rico utilizamos inmensidad de “anglicismos”. Ambos, español e inglés son los idiomas oficiales en nuestro “país”. Hemos dañado nuestra lengua “prima” pero a la misma vez es algo que nos distingue, le llamamos “Spanglish”.

Aquí usamos ambas formas de la palabra pero predomina “camuflajear” con j en lugar de g cómo se escribe en inglés “camouflage”. 

En cuanto a la “moda” militar si, le llamamos camuflaje al “print” de la tela en todas las posibles combinaciones de color.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Yo me atrevería a decir, a modo de teoría, que la palabra _camuflajeado _dio lugar a la invención del verbo _camuflajear _y que, por lo tanto, ninguno de los dos proviene del verbo _camuflar_, sino directamente del sustantivo camufl*aje*.


----------

